# old and iconic computers



## stevem4323 (Nov 7, 2010)

as we run a computer recycling company in birmingham england we come across many old computers and they usually just get taken apart and weighed in for scrap but some of these old computers as you know are worth more as old computers like old apple and xerox does anyone have any idea of any other old pcs to look out for


----------



## darshevo (Nov 7, 2010)

AT&T Unix PC came out in about '84. A complete system will bring a couple hundred dollars. Commodore 128 or 128D (64s are flooded on the market and don't sell for much) and PET era commodore as well. DEC (Digital Equipment Corporation) stuff that is pre 80286 sells real well. I should be able to come up with tons more but a little too much weekend fun has me in a fog right now

-Lance


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 7, 2010)

Digital PDP8 and other large computers from the 70:es and earlier are collectors items.
Norsk Data mini computers and datapoint computers are of interest for me.

If in doubt, just post it here, I read most postings done here.

/Göran


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 7, 2010)

g_axelsson said:


> Digital PDP8 and other large computers from the 70:es and earlier are collectors items.
> Norsk Data mini computers and datapoint computers are of interest for me.
> 
> If in doubt, just post it here, I read most postings done here.
> ...



I've got an Apple IIe estimating computer that still booted up last time I tried it. 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 8, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I've got an Apple IIe estimating computer that still booted up last time I tried it. 8)


Quite common still, price range between $30 and $60 depending on equipment and condition.
( eBay search )

/Göran


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 8, 2010)

g_axelsson said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an Apple IIe estimating computer that still booted up last time I tried it. 8)
> ...



This one was a custom built computer by an estimating company. The system was over $10,000.00 cost when it was new. The company my dad worked for had it. When my dad left he asked for the computer. The owner was VERY reluctant to let it go.


----------



## gunnar (Nov 9, 2010)

If you are lucky enough to come across an Altair 8800 personal computer from 1975, sell it on ebay for thousands of dollars.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 11, 2010)

And if anyone wonders what an Altair looks like. http://www.vintage-computer.com/altair8800.shtml

A close clone is the IMSAI 8080, eBay auction. Starting price $999

Any computer in a box with a lot of switches on the front cover marked "address", "run", "register" and so on is a strong candidate to be iconic.

More iconic computers on http://www.vintage-computer.com/index.shtml. There's also a free marketplace where you could post your old computers..

/Göran


----------



## hfywc (Dec 6, 2010)

here are some links to check out....


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160513552614&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/Altair-8800-personal-computer-vintage-/180594418420?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0c4422f4

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-ALTAIR-8800B-TURNKEY-MITS-COMPUTER-8800-B-TURN-KEY-/260681450797?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb1d3452d


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm interested in the collector value ( if any) versus just scrapping this board.
1979 Apple II Main Logic BD RFI
Made in Singapore
I have a photo I can try and send if anyone is interested, I tried to post but was unable.


----------



## s2550 (Dec 28, 2010)

g_axelsson said:


> Digital PDP8 and other large computers from the 70:es and earlier are collectors items.
> Norsk Data mini computers and datapoint computers are of interest for me.
> 
> If in doubt, just post it here, I read most postings done here.
> ...



I have a working Leading Edge pc, checked ebay and googled it but have found no info. Have you heard of this one?


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 28, 2010)

shaftsinkerawc said:


> I'm interested in the collector value ( if any) versus just scrapping this board.
> 1979 Apple II Main Logic BD RFI
> Made in Singapore
> I have a photo I can try and send if anyone is interested, I tried to post but was unable.


Scanning eBay I see prices between $15 and $130 for an apple II motherboard. My guess is that it will be more valuable as a collectors item if sold on * Computers & Networking > * Vintage Computing > * Apple > * Systems.

Check the date codes of the IC:s, that way you will get a more accurate picture of the date of the system.

/Göran


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 28, 2010)

s2550 said:


> I have a working Leading Edge pc, checked ebay and googled it but have found no info. Have you heard of this one?


Sorry, that is a brand I've never heard about. Which generation is it? AT, XT, 8088, 8086, 386,... ?

/Göran


----------



## s2550 (Dec 29, 2010)

g_axelsson said:


> s2550 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a working Leading Edge pc, checked ebay and googled it but have found no info. Have you heard of this one?
> ...


Not sure, have to dig it out of the storage room. early 80's. This weekend, I'll pull it out and check.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 29, 2010)

Check this site, it might help, 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leading_Edge_Model_D

Phil


----------



## s2550 (Dec 30, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> Check this site, it might help,
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leading_Edge_Model_D
> 
> Phil


Thank you Phil, very informative and what I have is the Model D. Now, to figure out if it's a collectable or if I should throw it in my "to do" pile 8)


----------

